# Need Help



## DeepSeaFishing2783 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi i need someone to tell me if there is something i can take to help me with popping my ears as im going down.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

PRACTICE the equalization procedures taught by your instructor...Equalizing early and often is a key to success...if your ears hurt, ascend a bit and try again; look up, hold your nose and GENTLY blow consistent pressure for several seconds...tilting your head side to side while equalizing may help...Generally success at this skill improves the more you dive, but don't try to push it; if pain and inability to equalize persists, see an ENT...Some of us "old" guys swear by sudafed (scubafed) for minor head congestion, but your doctor should be consulted. Good Luck!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Exactly as stated above! Funny, I once had an instructor who advised the same manner and method, verbatim! Now I teach the same technique precisely as described to _my _students! Wonder where that guy is now? He was like, 'Super Instructor'...oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that you Wally? The Wally I know?


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm still :letsdrinkhere


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not you Rich! The guy who asked the question, signed his name Wally. You know crazy skinny Wally? Always crews for Dalton?



By the way Rich...I almost forgot....:grouphug:grouphug:grouphug:grouphug:grouphug:grouphug



I wasnt never mad at ya big buddy!!!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yo, Clay...you pay for that?! oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hee hee


----------

